# Should I get 3 or 4 females?



## martinbaker2727 (Nov 9, 2018)

I am planning on getting mice for the first time! I would like to get a group of females. Their cage will be at 110 quart bin cage with a wire mesh top to hang things from!! I have just about everything figured out except for when it comes to how many mice I should get? I've heard trios are good for beginners but I think it would be fun to have four too. Does your cage smell more when you have more mice? I'm not sure what to do - please give me your opinions! Thanks so much.

https://www.techavy.com/free-movie-sites-online/
https://www.techavy.com/quick-shortcut-maker-apk/
https://radrdetector.com/best-radar-detector-reviews/
https://wanderviews.net/best-front-and-rear-dash-cams/


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Hi and welcome amongst us...

The difference between having 3 or 4 mice is negligible, either is perfectly reasonable


----------



## Amtma Mousery (Jan 29, 2015)

Welcome and what WoodWitch said.


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

Welcome  I agree with the above.


----------

